# Prep + Prime - How Do You Apply It?



## Lalli (May 31, 2006)

sorry if its a dumb question
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





is prep and prime for the face used before or after foundation application, ahh am so new 2 all these things any help appreciated!

sorry if threads been done i searched but couldnt find anything


----------



## MacVirgin (May 31, 2006)

hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its used before the foundation


----------



## aziajs (May 31, 2006)

It's used before your foundation.  It is a base for your makeup to provide a smoother and easier application as well as making it last longer.


----------



## Lalli (May 31, 2006)

thank u
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i bought one 2day im going to do my make up 2 cheer maself up if it looks nice i'll put up a pic


----------



## lovemetodeath (Nov 13, 2006)

*can't get prep and prime face to work for me*

I was recommended to get this to help even out my skin before my SFF, as i can get some flaky patches and i have some large pores around my nose, but TBH i find the P+P seems to make it worse, and not only does my foundation completely still sink into the pores and fine lines it is worse than when i don't use a primer. It also seems to make my foundation go blotchy.

Anyvody else have this problem? The only thing i am finding works right now is to put some of my select sheer pressed onto my nose and the sides of it where i have the large pores, then put my SFF over the top, this seems to stop the foundation sinking into the pores and instantly coming off my nose.


----------



## mrstucker (Nov 13, 2006)

I had the same problem, and though I very rarely wear foundation, I sometimes feel like I want to.   I bought the Prep n Prime with the same assumptions.  However, I found that it didin't help.   What I did find though, was that a good scrub was what I needed to help things look great!   I used a good scrub on my face for a few days (3x/week), and within a week, my face 'accepted' the foundation beautifully!   HTH


----------



## Dirrtyblue65 (Jun 13, 2007)

how do you apply it?


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Prep + Prime*

Are you talking about the face one?  I use my 188.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Prep + Prime*

I just put a bit on my hands and put it on like a moisturizer.


----------



## contrabassoon (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Prep + Prime*

If you're talking about the Face Prep+Prime just use your fingers like it was moisturizer.


----------



## lipshock (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Prep + Prime*

If you are speaking of the Prep+Prime for the face, I would recommend applying with a foundation brush of sorts.  That way you are left with a smooth and even finish.  Using the fingers just doesn't allow for proper application of the primer, in my opinion.


----------



## missgingerlee (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Prep + Prime*

I use a foundation brush to put on my Prep+Prime Face. It's easier for me to use that instead of my fingers.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Prep + Prime*

I use my fingers.


----------



## baby_love (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Prep + Prime*

this is good advice for the face stuff, but you really should specify which Prep+Prime product you're talking about.


----------



## elektra513 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: can't get prep and prime face to work for me*

I am having a similar issue with this product, in my cheek area under the eye and on the side (I mean on the face, not on the eye) but I cannot use scrubs on my face (causes inflammation on my sensitive combo skin). No matter how little or a lot I use, it's flaky and disgusting there. I'm going to try only applying it to my oily t-zone and see if that helps matters. If not, I'm gonna have to return it


----------



## nooeeyy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: can't get prep and prime face to work for me*

I have the same prob around my nose. What I do is exfoliate like you wouldn't believe. I also a facial cleaning like scrub on my nose to get deep down. I would also recommend a pore refining mask. Something that will make your pores smaller and remove that oil from you pores. That may help the Prep + Prime lay down nicely. Also once your face is cleaned toned and then moisturized, wait at least 3 min before you apply the Primer. Then wait again another 3 minutes before you apply your foundation.


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: can't get prep and prime face to work for me*

i have this problem too, i better start exfoliating


----------



## soulstar (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: can't get prep and prime face to work for me*

Are you making sure to moisturize well after cleansing and toning?  I also recommend getting some type of exfoliator and using it at least 1-2 times a week (there are alot that are gentle enough for sensitive skin, which I have. I can't recall any right now sorry!) I always make sure the dry spots are definitely moisturized!  Let it dry for 5 minutes and maybe spritz a little fix+ before you apply primer and/or after you apply your foundation. Hope that helps!


----------



## elektra513 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: can't get prep and prime face to work for me*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *soulstar* 

 
_Are you making sure to moisturize well after cleansing and toning?  I also recommend getting some type of exfoliator and using it at least 1-2 times a week (there are alot that are gentle enough for sensitive skin, which I have. I can't recall any right now sorry!) I always make sure the dry spots are definitely moisturized!  Let it dry for 5 minutes and maybe spritz a little fix+ before you apply primer and/or after you apply your foundation. Hope that helps!_

 
Not sure if you were replying to me, but I do exfoliate, just not with scrubs. Manual exfoliators cause redness/inflammation to my skin (which in turn causes me dark spots), so I use the chemical exfoliating kind. Guess I wasn't clear in my previous post.

I tried the prep + prime again today and it's the same thing. Weird flakiness only on the skin that connects my cheek and eye area if that makes sense...Oh well.


----------



## pladies (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: can't get prep and prime face to work for me*

You should go and see Enkoremakeup on youtube ! He has made a wonderful video about prep&priming !

YouTube - Prep & Priming 101


----------

